# centro smokers



## stircrazy (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi, I noticed Canuck rubber has centro smokers (MES) on sale and I was wondering how many ribs you can cook on these? I have a ecb gourmet right now and I can get about 1.5 racks per grill two if they overlap a bit, can I fit more on the centro? 

thanks 
Steve


----------



## ronp (Mar 7, 2010)

How big is it?
30' 40' details?


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 7, 2010)

all it says on the add is 4 racks, so untill I go to the store tomorrow I won't know much else.  the add says 3.5 square feet of cooking space.  it is on sale for 1/2 price.  the wife actualy told me about it as I mentioned I was looking for cheep steal to make a better BBQ.  she said this ones a good deal will it work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






but I think it would tide me over if it  will do more ribs than my ECB, but also I should be able to do sausage in something like the MES better than in the ECB and that was a concern also.

Oh well my post tomorrow might be "Look what I bought" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## ronp (Mar 7, 2010)

I think it is a 30' after doing some reseach. Canadian version.

I think it a good deal at haf price.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes! but due to the width you can not layout a full rack, you can cut them in half, using to rib racks per the 4 shelfs, you should be able to do 2 racks of ribs min. per shelf. My rib racks have 4 slots using two rib racks per shelf, maybe even up to 16 racks of ribs.  

Since I own a 40" I am not sure of the space between the MES grates, you may need to angle the rib racks by bending them to fit between each grate.


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 7, 2010)

so I should be able to do 1 full rack cut in 1/2 per shelf?  great, I will check it out today, the other thing I was thinking about last night is how hard would it be to add more shelves?

Steve


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok, so after driving an hour the last one was sold 1/2 an hour befor I got there.. I looked at the MES 30" but they want 300 for that.  so now I am faced with the prospect of figuring out weather I can build my own MES clone for under 300 bucks but to the size I want.  

I am thinking of 40" tall, and 24X24 (or what ever size to match some cheep racks I can find)  If I do 5 racks that should let me do up to 15 rib racks with out cutting them so that will be more than enough to keep me happy as that would serve 30 people.  

I am thinking a 1200 watt element as the main temp unit, but was also thinking of making a little side box with a 100 or 200 watt element just as a chip burner so it would look kinda like a bradly but let me burn chips and chunks.  comming up with a controler is the hard part, I would want something to control the main unit temp and to do a cabnet temp and have a meat prob also so I can tell it to hold a temp when the meat gets to a specific temp or just ramp up temp in stages and then shut down when a specific meat time is reached for making kelbassa and such.

Is there any other ideas people would incorperate into  a MES clone if they could?

Steve


----------



## gnubee (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi I got one of the Centros from Kentucky fried Tire Store a couple years ago. You can get about 4 racks of ribs in them but I have found it better to just do 3 racks because of the hotspot in the MES. You have to cut them in half because a full rack won't fit. 

I think.........well I hope really, that the $150.00 sale on the Centros is because Cambodian Tire store is running the last of their stock through in preparation for the introduction of the newer 30 inch MES with the beefed up elements and the windows in the door models.

Good old Canada always the last one to get the latest models. I said it would be 2 or 3 years at least till we got that new fangled MES with the winder in the door. Thats why I shop in Spokane.

PS Yesterday the Penticton store had one left.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 8, 2010)

Steve unless you own a sheetmetal shop or you have a real good friend that does, there is no way you will build this:

• Inside cabinet construction is stainless.
• Stainless steel door with window outer construction, and door seal.
• powder coat steel outer construction
• Thermostatically controlled for a perfect temperature every time; temperature ranges from 100º to 275ºF
• Push button precision digital control panel
• 0-24 hour digital timer with auto shut-off
• Built in meat probe
• Internal light 
• Side loading wood chip tray (prevents having to open the door and lose heat to add wood).
• 100% insulated for energy efficient cooking
• Air damper for better smoke control
• Adjustable door latch
• Four smoking stainless racks allow ample room for turkey, sausage, chicken, ham, pork, fish, jerky, vegetables & more
• 40” (3.4 cu. ft.) of cooking area
• Stainless Steel heavy duty water pan
• Stainless Steel heavy duty interior drip tray
• Heavy Coated rear-mounted grease pan
• Adjustable mounting feet.
• 1200 watt 120v heat element

By the time you acquire all the above components and controls, paying shipping and your time spent just locating stuff. Plus the time necessary for construction and assembly, you can't touch the above for $300.

You would be be better off with a fridge conversion.

There is a Home Depot in Kamloops, see if they have one, or would be willing to get one shipped to their store.

Also call Masterbuilt and find out other outlets for their products and see what you can turn up.


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 8, 2010)

actualy I was adding it up last night and give or take I can do it for about 200.00 but I know it will end up going over. but I am not using stainless steel just sheet metal. and I haven't quite figured out if I need to insulat it or not yet. I am going to stop by the metal recycle place here today and see what they have to sheet metal, they sell there normal steel at 0.30/lb and there al or stainless at a buck/lb. 

I guess I could do a stainless interior if I use rivits instead of all welded.  alot of things in the description I don't need, I don't smoke in the dark.. got a light on my porch so do I need a interior light, if so it would cost about 20 bucks to throw a few LEDs in there, or 5 bucks to mount a holder for a flashlight.  powder coated is nice, but a nice high heat BBQ paint will work for me.
Adjustible door latches cost 5 bucks.  Time spent isn't to much of a concern as this is kinda hobby for me not a job so I don't mind looking at things, as that also helps me form ideas, I don't know how many times I have gone to buy parts to build something and while looking at see a different part and my whole idea changes..  its half the fun of building something.. 

I was looking at PID controler with two probes so for 65 bucks I can have the same features as the MES but also get ramp up functions, so that is kinda neet, but if it is goign to break the budgit I could through a oven thermostat in it for now also.  

but the 300 here is for a 30"MES the 40" is 450.00 and yes it is because Canuck rubber is clearing it out. Home depot carries smokers? I can't find them on the website.. 

Steve


----------



## nickelmore (Mar 9, 2010)

I have found two boxes at my local recycler,  The one I am using now insulated staineless inside and out.   I just had to fabricate a door because someone removed it and it got seperated.   

A few months ago I found an all Aluminum bakers type rack, nothing fancy but it will be cool when I get it done.

When I started reading this site everyone always commented to get the biggest smoker you can afford.    The one I made was not the cheapest, but is big enough to fit ribs flat without cutting them.


----------



## stircrazy (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok so I stopped by the sheet metal shop yesterday and checked on prices.  it will be about 100.00 for all my sheet metal and then if I want them to pre-bend it for me into the basic boxes it will be between 24 and 48 bucks.  this will be a 24X24X48 outer box size

now this was using 20ga sheet with normal mild steel for the inside box and satin coat galvanized for the outer box.  (the satin coat is just a type of galvanized that paints up real nice. )

Now a few choices, do I want to weld the steel or do I want to use rivits/screws or mabey a combanating of both welding and mechanical fasteners.

Just got to go to the recycle center today and see what I can find for racks.  as they are going to be final say on the size.  Might look for a small oven burner and socket also.  

Steve

Steve


----------

